# Thank you for adding me



## Grefsen

I have a new friend from the Czech Republic and would like to know how to write "Thank you for adding me" in * čeština**:*

Here's the sentence I'd like to write: 

_Thank you for adding me_ as your friend on Facebook. 

My attempt in * čeština*:

_Děkujeme vám za přidání mě_ jako přítele na Facebooku.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Děkuju Ti, že sis mě přidal jako přítele na Facebooku. Děkuju Ti, že sis mě přidal do přátel.


----------



## Grefsen

Děkuji za odpověď, *K.u.r.t. *


K.u.r.t said:


> Děkuju Ti, že sis mě přidal jako přítele na Facebooku. Děkuju Ti, že sis mě přidal do přátel.


Could one possible translation for your second sentence be "Thank you for adding me to (your) friends"?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Yup, you nailed it mate!


----------



## Grefsen

K.u.r.t said:


> Yup, you nailed it mate!


Děkuju Ti, za vaši pomoc.


----------



## kolobezka1.

Your last reply is really sweet . Only because you ask for it in your signature:

Děkuji ti za tvoji pomoc
Děkuji vám za vaši pomoc


----------



## Tchesko

Grefsen said:


> Děkuji za odpověď, *K.u.r.t. * Could one possible translation for your second sentence be "Thank you for adding me to (your) friends"?



To me (as a non-English-native so I may be wrong) the original English sentence seems a bit ambiguous: "_Thank you for adding me_ as your friend" could be interpreted either as "Thank you for having done it" (= for having added me to your friends list) or "Thanks (in advance) for doing it (soon)".
The suggested translations assume the former interpretation is correct. The latter should be translated as "Děkuju Ti (předem), že si mě přidáš do přátel." (literally "Thank you (in advance) that you will add me to your friends").


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tchesko said:


> To me (as a non-English-native so I may be wrong) the original English sentence seems a bit ambiguous: "_Thank you for adding me_ as your friend" could be interpreted either as "Thank you for having done it" (= for having added me to your friends list) or "Thanks (in advance) for doing it (soon)".



Well spotted, Tchesko. You are absolutely right. 
In a similar sense, we often see the sign "Thank you for not smoking" these days.  It effectively means _please don't smoke_, _we don't want you to smoke_ (and you haven't started smoking yet).


----------

